# Diagnostic Lap w/chromotubation and hysteroscopic cannulation of tubes



## kellyg (Sep 13, 2016)

I need some help with the CPT codes for this case. I have attached the operative report. Any input would be appreciated. I believe the codes chosen by the provider were 58555, 49320, 58345, and 58350


----------

